# EPDM Glue Alternative Help



## jsnap

Hi fellas I need to replace A 4x8 section of epdm roof on a travel trailer and can only get EPDM adhesive in 5 gallon pails. Is there any other type of glue that can be bought @ a home depot or lowes that would do the job like a carpet glue or contact cement I hate to buy 5 gallons for such a small patch...


----------



## JWilliams

I take it you might not be a roofer my friend. check out www.diychatroom.com and post it there.


----------



## MGP Roofing

A contact adhesive like Ados will work.


----------



## seoforu

You can use TPV as an alternative.

Mobile Roofing Professionals


----------



## buildpinnacle

Most roofing supply houses will have it in 1 gallon containers. I definitely wouldn't use any other type of adhesive such as carpet glue or the like.


----------



## 1985gt

Or go down to your local roofer I would be willing to bet they have a partial bucket of glue you could buy.:thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy

We throw away our partial buckets unless we have an immediat job coming up in a few days. The top never goes back on the way it came off and it can spoil it left exposed too long. 

I've never seen a 1 gallon can of bonding adhesive from a roofing manufacturer. Not that they don't exist, they may, but I haven't seen them stocked anywhere. I have seen general all purpose contact adhesives at the local home cheapo in the paint aisle. I don't know if it'll work, but for a repair... that's up to you to decide.


----------



## buildpinnacle

buildpinnacle said:


> Most roofing supply houses will have it in 1 gallon containers. I definitely wouldn't use any other type of adhesive such as carpet glue or the like.


I don't know why I didn't read that more closely. I had a can of tape primer in my head when I answered that. I know if you came by our shop you could take all the glue you can carry. we order new for every single job and the pen ones that come back usually make it to a corner until we get tired of tripping over them and throw them in one of the jobsite dumpsters. I've never been able to get it to keep long either and still stick well. You could just use a contact adhesive in the body of the repair and use a good 9" seam tape all the way around the edges. I wouldn't charge anyone for that but if it was my trailer..................:whistling:


----------



## Grumpy

I had a bucket of asphalt primer in one of my vans once. I didn't normally drive this van every day, but was this day and got cut off hard. I had to jerk the wheel into the other lane and everything int he van shifted to the side. The top was not on the asphalt primer very well, I didn't know, and a few minutes later I began smelling the fumes. It got worse so I pulled over to see what it was. When I opened the side door 3-4 gallons of primer spilled on my feet. 

Ever since then I decided it's better to throw away the remnants. It hurts, it hurts so bad to throw away perfectly good material, but I will never forget cleaning up 4 gallons of primer.


----------



## 1985gt

The inside of your van probably looks alot like the bed of most of our trucks. Various primers and glues all over. Anyone else find it funny that the cleaner cans never spill?:thumbup:


----------

